# Hey guys



## Ohiostate25187 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey whats up guys? I just fouind this forum and I'm really excited to not only share some of my own samples but to read some other pieces. I enjoy writing short stories in my spare time but I've never shared them before. I'm not the best writer, but I really like coming up with the ideas. I hope that this forum can help me to improve my writing skills. Other than that I'm really excited to get started.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey, welcome to the forum! 
I hope you really make the most out of it. The more you participate, the better


----------



## Frabes (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice username. I'm from Columbus, go to school at OU. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Winterstorm (Oct 28, 2007)

Hello Ohiostate and welcome.


----------



## mi is happy (Oct 28, 2007)

Soo what's happening? What school do you go to? Some where in Cali? Just kidding!  Have fun on the forum!


----------



## Shinn (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum, Ohiostate 

~ Shinn


----------



## Futhark (Oct 29, 2007)

Ohiostate25187 said:


> I'm not the best writer, but I really like coming up with the ideas.


 
Hey, the idea is the most important part. You can be the most brilliant writer on the planet, but if you don't have the idea to begin with, it wouldn't matter. (I mean, honestly-- who wants to read a beautifully written tale about a roll of toilet paper? Then again...)

That said, it really is important to have solid technique. Mainly because editors won't touch your story if it's riddled with mispelled words and grammatical errors. But technique can be learned. Think of writing like walking. You started out wriggling around on the floor. But now, with _practice_ (notice the emphasis) you can run, jump, and maybe even pass a sobriety test. It just takes time.

So, yeah, I'm gonna step down from my podium and just say, "Welcome!" Hope to read from you soon!


----------



## Nickie (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Sniper McGee (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey Ohio, nice to have you!  I look foreward to reading your work.

-Bryce out


----------



## Hawke (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the neighborhood, Ohiostate. Enjoy!


----------

